# Banshee Rune V2 Standorte



## Pakalolo (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
da immer wieder mal nach Probesitzen gefragt wird, könnte ich mir analog zu diesem Thema hier, das auch für die Rune Gemeinde vorstellen.
Ich mach mal den Anfang:

Plz/Ort----Rahmengröße------Körpergröße------Fahrwerk------IBC Name------ggf. Besonderheiten
_______________________________________________________________________________

D - 93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - @Pakalolo - Winkelsteuersatz minus 1°


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Juli 2016)

56070 Koblenz - Größe L -  Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -noch auf 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (14. Juli 2016)

80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3


----------



## Schwitzefiks (14. Juli 2016)

Hi,

was noch interessant wäre, dass Modeljahr 2015 oder 2016 und die LR-Größe 26" oder 27,5" zwecks der Geo-Änderung der 2016er Rahmen. Möchte gerne mal den 2016er in 27,5" proberollern...... --Hank-- wo bist du so unterwegs?


Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5"


----------



## Pakalolo (14. Juli 2016)

Je nach verfügbarer Zeit versuche ich mal nach Plz eine Ordnung zu erstellen. Der Hinweis mit dem MJ ist gut. Danke!

56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -noch auf 26" - @Fartzilla 
80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - @--HANK-- 
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - @Schwitzefiks 
D - 93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - Winkelsteuersatz minus 1° - 2015 -26" - @Pakalolo


----------



## --HANK-- (14. Juli 2016)

2016ner, 27,5 Zoll  Münchner Norden (Isar)...



Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was noch interessant wäre, dass Modeljahr 2015 oder 2016 und die LR-Größe 26" oder 27,5" zwecks der Geo-Änderung der 2016er Rahmen. Möchte gerne mal den 2016er in 27,5" proberollern...... --Hank-- wo bist du so unterwegs?
> 
> ...


----------



## hochmut25 (15. Juli 2016)

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air  - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juli 2016)

Saarland is ja nicht groß  
Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD


----------



## Adam1987 (16. Juli 2016)

Dortmund

Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26"

Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau,  1,73m

Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS


----------



## mx-action (16. Juli 2016)

Rurpott bei RE:

Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau.
X-Fusion Metric 180mm "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub"
Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub"

X-Fusion Mertic 160mm "Endurotrimm"
Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm"


----------



## Pakalolo (18. Juli 2016)

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - @Adam1987 

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm
Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm  - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - @mx-action 
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -noch auf 26" - 

@Fartzilla 

Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - @FlyingLizard 

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -
@hochmut25 

80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK-- 
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks 
D - 93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - Winkelsteuersatz minus 1° - 2015 -26" - 

@Pakalolo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konastuff (27. Juli 2016)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26"


----------



## Pakalolo (27. Juli 2016)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26" - @konastuff 

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - 

@Adam1987 

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm
Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - 

@mx-action 
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -noch auf 26" - 

@Fartzilla 

Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - 

@FlyingLizard 

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


@hochmut25 

80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK-- 
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks 
D - 93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - Winkelsteuersatz minus 1° - 2015 -26" - 

@Pakalolo


----------



## PazClemenza (21. September 2016)

93053 Regensburg-L-1,80m-Float 36/Monarch plus RC3-PazClemenza-BJ 2016


----------



## Fartzilla (21. September 2016)

Bei mir gibt es ein Update

Umgebaut auf 27,5 mit RS Lyrik 160mm


----------



## Pakalolo (22. September 2016)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26" - 

@konastuff

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - 

@Adam1987

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm
Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - 

@mx-action
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik 160mm, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -27,5 - 

@Fartzilla

Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - 

@FlyingLizard

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


@hochmut25

80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK--
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks

93053 Regensburg-L-1,80m-Float 36/Monarch plus RC3-BJ 2016 - @PazClemenza
D - 93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - Winkelsteuersatz minus 1° - 2015 -26" - 

@Pakalolo


----------



## Braitax (28. September 2016)

53919 Weilerswist - Rune MJ 16er in M - 27.5 - RS Lyrik 170mm MJ 16er und Monarch Plus RC3 auch MJ 16er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (29. September 2016)

52070/Aachen----27,5 L------177cm------Lyrik CCDBAir/Monarch------MindPatterns------MY2016 Gun Metal


----------



## Pakalolo (29. September 2016)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26" - 

@konastuff

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - 

@Adam1987

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm
Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - 

@mx-action

52070/Aachen----27,5 L------177cm------Lyrik CCDBAir/Monarch------MindPatterns------MY2016 Gun Metal @MindPatterns


53919 Weilerswist - Rune MJ 16er in M - 27.5 - RS Lyrik 170mm MJ 16er und Monarch Plus RC3 auch MJ 16er @Braitax
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik 160mm, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -27,5 - 

@Fartzilla

Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - 

@FlyingLizard

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


@hochmut25

80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK--
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks

93053 Regensburg-L-1,80m-Float 36/Monarch plus RC3-BJ 2016 - 

@PazClemenza
D - 93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - 2015 -26" - 

@Pakalolo


----------



## guenthersen (30. September 2016)

37154 Northeim (Harz Vorland), Größe XL, 1,89cm RS Pike mit AWK und MST Kartusche, CCDB Air CS, 2016, 26"


----------



## Jussi (30. September 2016)

Trier,
1,80cm, Rune Größe L, Fox 36 160mm, CCDB, 2015, 650B
und
1,70cm, Rune Größe M, Lyrik DH 170mm, CCDB, 2014, 26"


----------



## DerDerWo (1. Oktober 2016)

Rune V2 2016 - 83512 Wasserburg - Größe L bei 1,82 m - Lyrik 170mm, Monarch plus rc3 - 650B

Würde auch zum Verkauf stehen! Rahmen oder Komplettbike.


----------



## Deville (3. Oktober 2016)

72820 Sonnenbühl - Rune V2 (2014) - Größe L bei 1,83m - Bos Idylle SC 180mm/RS Kage - 26Zoll


----------



## Pakalolo (4. Oktober 2016)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26" - 

@konastuff

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - 

@Adam1987

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm - Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - 

@mx-action


37154 Northeim (Harz Vorland), Größe XL, 1,89cm RS Pike mit AWK und MST Kartusche, CCDB Air CS, 2016, 26" - @guenthersen

52070/Aachen----27,5 L------177cm------Lyrik CCDBAir/Monarch------MindPatterns------MY2016 Gun Metal 

@MindPatterns
53919 Weilerswist - Rune MJ 16er in M - 27.5 - RS Lyrik 170mm MJ 16er und Monarch Plus RC3 auch MJ 16er 

@Braitax

Trier,
1,80cm, Rune Größe L, Fox 36 160mm, CCDB, 2015, 650B
und
1,70cm, Rune Größe M, Lyrik DH 170mm, CCDB, 2014, 26" - @Jussi
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik 160mm, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -27,5 - 

@Fartzilla

Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - 

@FlyingLizard

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


@hochmut25


72820 Sonnenbühl - Rune V2 (2014) - Größe L bei 1,83m - Bos Idylle SC 180mm/RS Kage - 26Zoll - @Deville
80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK--
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks

83512 Wasserburg - V2 2016 - Größe L bei 1,82 m - Lyrik 170mm, Monarch plus rc3 - 650B - @DerDerWo

93053 Regensburg-L-1,80m-Float 36/Monarch plus RC3-BJ 2016 - 

@PazClemenza
D - 93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - 2015 -26" - 

@Pakalolo


----------



## fibbs (4. Oktober 2016)

85570 Markt Schwaben (östlich von München) - v2 2016 Größe L - 186cm - Rock Shox Pike / Monarch Plus RC3 - fibbs - 27,5" hinten, 29" vorn


----------



## Pakalolo (6. Oktober 2016)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26" - 

@konastuff

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - 

@Adam1987

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm - Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - 

@mx-action


37154 Northeim (Harz Vorland), Größe XL, 1,89cm RS Pike mit AWK und MST Kartusche, CCDB Air CS, 2016, 26" - 

@guenthersen

52070/Aachen----27,5 L------177cm------Lyrik CCDBAir/Monarch------MindPatterns------MY2016 Gun Metal 

@MindPatterns
53919 Weilerswist - Rune MJ 16er in M - 27.5 - RS Lyrik 170mm MJ 16er und Monarch Plus RC3 auch MJ 16er 

@Braitax

Trier,
1,80cm, Rune Größe L, Fox 36 160mm, CCDB, 2015, 650B
und
1,70cm, Rune Größe M, Lyrik DH 170mm, CCDB, 2014, 26" - 

@Jussi
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik 160mm, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -27,5 - 

@Fartzilla

Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - 

@FlyingLizard

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


@hochmut25


72820 Sonnenbühl - Rune V2 (2014) - Größe L bei 1,83m - Bos Idylle SC 180mm/RS Kage - 26Zoll - 

@Deville
80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK--
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks

85570 Markt Schwaben (östlich von München) - v2 2016 Größe L - 186cm - Rock Shox Pike / Monarch Plus RC3 - 27,5" hinten, 29" vorn - @fibbs 
83512 Wasserburg - V2 2016 - Größe L bei 1,82 m - Lyrik 170mm, Monarch plus rc3 - 650B - 

@DerDerWo

93053 Regensburg-L-1,80m-Float 36/Monarch plus RC3-BJ 2016 - 

@PazClemenza
D - 93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - 2015 -26" - 

@Pakalolo


----------



## svenson69 (10. Oktober 2016)

In 68809 Neulussheim steht ein 2016 Rune Gr.M bei 174cm 26Zoll mit 180er Fox Float und X2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (11. Oktober 2016)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26" - 

@konastuff

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - 

@Adam1987

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm - Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - 

@mx-action

37154 Northeim (Harz Vorland), Größe XL, 1,89cm RS Pike mit AWK und MST Kartusche, CCDB Air CS, 2016, 26" - 

@guenthersen

52070/Aachen----27,5 L------177cm------Lyrik CCDBAir/Monarch------MindPatterns------MY2016 Gun Metal 

@MindPatterns
53919 Weilerswist - Rune MJ 16er in M - 27.5 - RS Lyrik 170mm MJ 16er und Monarch Plus RC3 auch MJ 16er 

@Braitax

Trier,
1,80cm, Rune Größe L, Fox 36 160mm, CCDB, 2015, 650B
und
1,70cm, Rune Größe M, Lyrik DH 170mm, CCDB, 2014, 26" - 

@Jussi
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik 160mm, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -27,5 - 

@Fartzilla
Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - 

@FlyingLizard

68809 Neulussheim - 2016 - Gr.M - 174cm - 26Zoll - 180er Fox Float - X2 - @svenson69

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


@hochmut25
72820 Sonnenbühl - Rune V2 (2014) - Größe L bei 1,83m - Bos Idylle SC 180mm/RS Kage - 26Zoll - 

@Deville
80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK--
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks

85570 Markt Schwaben (östlich von München) - v2 2016 Größe L - 186cm - Rock Shox Pike / Monarch Plus RC3 - 27,5" hinten, 29" vorn - 

@fibbs
83512 Wasserburg - V2 2016 - Größe L bei 1,82 m - Lyrik 170mm, Monarch plus rc3 - 650B - 

@DerDerWo

93053 Regensburg-L-1,80m-Float 36/Monarch plus RC3-BJ 2016 - 

@PazClemenza
93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - 2015 -26" - 

@Pakalolo


----------



## Mausss (27. Oktober 2016)

91056 Erlangen (bei Nürnberg) - 168cm - Rahmengröße S - Rune v2 gun metal 2016 - RS Monarch plus rc3 / Pike RCT3 DPA 160mm - 26" Mavic Deemax Ultimate


----------



## Rumpelchen (31. Oktober 2016)

33649 Bielefeld

2016 Rune 650b aufbau, Größe L, 180 Lyrik


----------



## Pakalolo (3. November 2016)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26" - 

@konastuff

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - 

@Adam1987

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm - Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - 

@mx-action

33649 Bielefeld - 2016 Rune 650b aufbau, Größe L, 180 Lyrik - @Rumpelchen 

37154 Northeim (Harz Vorland), Größe XL, 1,89cm RS Pike mit AWK und MST Kartusche, CCDB Air CS, 2016, 26" - 

@guenthersen

52070/Aachen----27,5 L------177cm------Lyrik CCDBAir/Monarch------MindPatterns------MY2016 Gun Metal 

@MindPatterns
53919 Weilerswist - Rune MJ 16er in M - 27.5 - RS Lyrik 170mm MJ 16er und Monarch Plus RC3 auch MJ 16er 

@Braitax

Trier,
1,80cm, Rune Größe L, Fox 36 160mm, CCDB, 2015, 650B
und
1,70cm, Rune Größe M, Lyrik DH 170mm, CCDB, 2014, 26" - 

@Jussi
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik 160mm, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -27,5 - 

@Fartzilla
Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - 

@FlyingLizard

68809 Neulussheim - 2016 - Gr.M - 174cm - 26Zoll - 180er Fox Float - X2 - 

@svenson69

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


@hochmut25
72820 Sonnenbühl - Rune V2 (2014) - Größe L bei 1,83m - Bos Idylle SC 180mm/RS Kage - 26Zoll - 

@Deville
80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK--
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks

85570 Markt Schwaben (östlich von München) - v2 2016 Größe L - 186cm - Rock Shox Pike / Monarch Plus RC3 - 27,5" hinten, 29" vorn - 

@fibbs
83512 Wasserburg - V2 2016 - Größe L bei 1,82 m - Lyrik 170mm, Monarch plus rc3 - 650B - 

@DerDerWo

91056 Erlangen (bei Nürnberg) - 168cm - Rahmengröße S - Rune v2 gun metal 2016 - RS Monarch plus rc3 / Pike RCT3 DPA 160mm - 26" Mavic Deemax Ultimate - @rad-man 
93053 Regensburg-L-1,80m-Float 36/Monarch plus RC3-BJ 2016 - 

@PazClemenza
93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Deville 160/Marzocchi 053 - 2015 -26" - 

@Pakalolo


----------



## sausebraus125 (23. Dezember 2016)

71640 Ludwigsburg - L - 1,80m - V2, MJ 2016, Lyrik170mm/CCDB (altern. MonarchPlusDebA.) - 650B - 35mm Vorbau/800mm Lenker

Zweitwohnsitz (meist WE):
67473 Lindenberg (Pfalz) - L - 1,80m - V2, MJ 2016, Lyrik170mm/CCDB (altern. MonarchPlusDebA.) - 650B - 35mm Vorbau/800mm Lenker


----------



## Robmosh (29. Dezember 2016)

Trage mich auch mal hier ein:
42107 Wuppertal - 2017er Rune - L - Fox 36 Float 160mm und Monarch + - 650B- 35mm Vorbau - 780 Lenker
am Wochenende oft im HSK unterwegs.


----------



## Pakalolo (17. Januar 2017)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26" - 

@konastuff

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - 

@Adam1987

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm - Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - 

@mx-action

33649 Bielefeld - 2016 Rune 650b aufbau, Größe L, 180 Lyrik - 

@Rumpelchen 

37154 Northeim (Harz Vorland), Größe XL, 1,89cm RS Pike mit AWK und MST Kartusche, CCDB Air CS, 2016, 26" - 

@guenthersen

42107 Wuppertal - 2017er Rune - L - Fox 36 Float 160mm und Monarch + - 650B- 35mm Vorbau - 780 Lenker - @Robmosh 

52070/Aachen----27,5 L------177cm------Lyrik CCDBAir/Monarch------MindPatterns------MY2016 Gun Metal 

@MindPatterns
53919 Weilerswist - Rune MJ 16er in M - 27.5 - RS Lyrik 170mm MJ 16er und Monarch Plus RC3 auch MJ 16er 

@Braitax

Trier,
1,80cm, Rune Größe L, Fox 36 160mm, CCDB, 2015, 650B
und
1,70cm, Rune Größe M, Lyrik DH 170mm, CCDB, 2014, 26" - 

@Jussi
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik 160mm, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -27,5 - 

@Fartzilla
Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - 

@FlyingLizard

Zweitwohnsitz (meist WE):
67473 Lindenberg (Pfalz) - L - 1,80m - V2, MJ 2016, Lyrik170mm/CCDB (altern. MonarchPlusDebA.) - 650B - 35mm Vorbau/800mm Lenker - @sausebraus125 

68809 Neulussheim - 2016 - Gr.M - 174cm - 26Zoll - 180er Fox Float - X2 - 

@svenson69

71640 Ludwigsburg - L - 1,80m - V2, MJ 2016, Lyrik170mm/CCDB (altern. MonarchPlusDebA.) - 650B - 35mm Vorbau/800mm Lenker - @sausebraus125

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


@hochmut25
72820 Sonnenbühl - Rune V2 (2014) - Größe L bei 1,83m - Bos Idylle SC 180mm/RS Kage - 26Zoll - 

@Deville
80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK--
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks

85570 Markt Schwaben (östlich von München) - v2 2016 Größe L - 186cm - Rock Shox Pike / Monarch Plus RC3 - 27,5" hinten, 29" vorn - 

@fibbs
83512 Wasserburg - V2 2016 - Größe L bei 1,82 m - Lyrik 170mm, Monarch plus rc3 - 650B - 

@DerDerWo

91056 Erlangen (bei Nürnberg) - 168cm - Rahmengröße S - Rune v2 gun metal 2016 - RS Monarch plus rc3 / Pike RCT3 DPA 160mm - 26" Mavic Deemax Ultimate - 

@rad-man 
93053 Regensburg-L-1,80m-Float 36/Monarch plus RC3-BJ 2016 - 

@PazClemenza
93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Fox36 RC2/Marzocchi 053 - 2015 -27,5" - 

@Pakalolo


----------



## nalin24 (3. März 2017)

Trage mich auch mal hier ein:
72160 Horb a.N. - V2 RAW 2014 - M -1,76cm - Pike RCT3 160mm und CCDBAir CS - 650B- 45mm Vorbau - 740 Lenker - XT 1x11 - E13TRS 9-44 - Avid Code


----------



## GORErider (9. April 2017)

42929 Wermelskirchen - V2 2016 - L - 179cm - CR350 und Monarch RC3 noch ohne tuning - 27,5"

sowie

Legend Mk3 2015 - M - 179cm- Fox 40 - 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andl88 (15. April 2017)

Österreich / 3200 / 1,78
M - 27,5 - Lyric 180 - CCDB Air CS - Sram GX 1x11 - DT Swiss 1900 - Magrua MT6


----------



## Pakalolo (20. April 2017)

07749 Jena - M - 1,71 - RS Pike - CC DBAir CS XV - Modelljahr 2014 (grün) - 26" - 

@konastuff

Dortmund - Banshee Rune V2 2014 @ 26" - Rahmengröße L, 35mm Vorbau, 1,73m - Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm, Canecreek DoubleBarrel Air CS - 

@Adam1987

RE - Banshee Rune v2, 2015, gr.M bei 170m, 27.5" 40er Apex Vorbau - X-Fusion Metric 180mm - Bos Stoy + Titanfeder "Bikeparktrimm für Urlaub" / X-Fusion Mertic 160mm - Cane Creeks DB Air VS zugestopft "Endurotrimm" - 

@mx-action

33649 Bielefeld - 2016 Rune 650b aufbau, Größe L, 180 Lyrik - 

@Rumpelchen 

37154 Northeim (Harz Vorland), Größe XL, 1,89cm RS Pike mit AWK und MST Kartusche, CCDB Air CS, 2016, 26" - 

@guenthersen

42107 Wuppertal - 2017er Rune - L - Fox 36 Float 160mm und Monarch + - 650B- 35mm Vorbau - 780 Lenker - 

@Robmosh 

42929 Wermelskirchen - V2 2016 - L - 179cm - CR350 und Monarch RC3 noch ohne tuning - 27,5" @GORErider

52070/Aachen----27,5 L------177cm------Lyrik CCDBAir/Monarch------MindPatterns------MY2016 Gun Metal 

@MindPatterns
53919 Weilerswist - Rune MJ 16er in M - 27.5 - RS Lyrik 170mm MJ 16er und Monarch Plus RC3 auch MJ 16er 

@Braitax

Trier,
1,80cm, Rune Größe L, Fox 36 160mm, CCDB, 2015, 650B
und
1,70cm, Rune Größe M, Lyrik DH 170mm, CCDB, 2014, 26" - 

@Jussi
56070 Koblenz - Größe L - Körpergröße 1.90m - RS Lyrik 160mm, Monarch plus rc3 - Baujahr 2016 -27,5 - 

@Fartzilla
Saarland - Größe L bei 1,82, Bj 2015, 26", Manitou Mattoc - Fox Float X CTD - 

@FlyingLizard

Zweitwohnsitz (meist WE):
67473 Lindenberg (Pfalz) - L - 1,80m - V2, MJ 2016, Lyrik170mm/CCDB (altern. MonarchPlusDebA.) - 650B - 35mm Vorbau/800mm Lenker - 

@sausebraus125 

68809 Neulussheim - 2016 - Gr.M - 174cm - 26Zoll - 180er Fox Float - X2 - 

@svenson69

71640 Ludwigsburg - L - 1,80m - V2, MJ 2016, Lyrik170mm/CCDB (altern. MonarchPlusDebA.) - 650B - 35mm Vorbau/800mm Lenker - 

@sausebraus125

72160 Horb a.N. - V2 RAW 2014 - M -1,76cm - Pike RCT3 160mm und CCDBAir CS - 650B- 45mm Vorbau - 740 Lenker - XT 1x11 - E13TRS 9-44 - Avid Code @nalin24

72202 Nagold - Größe S - Körpergröße 1.72m - RS Lyrik,CCDB Air - Baujahr 2014 - 26" -


@hochmut25
72820 Sonnenbühl - Rune V2 (2014) - Größe L bei 1,83m - Bos Idylle SC 180mm/RS Kage - 26Zoll - 

@Deville
80807 München - Größe L - 1,86 - RS Pike, RS Monarch plus rc3 - 

@--HANK--
Nähe München - Größe L - 1,86m - RS Pike RCT3 mit AWK - z.Z. RS Monarch plus rc3 (sonst CCDB CS Air) - 2015 - 27.5" - 

@Schwitzefiks

85570 Markt Schwaben (östlich von München) - v2 2016 Größe L - 186cm - Rock Shox Pike / Monarch Plus RC3 - 27,5" hinten, 29" vorn - 

@fibbs
83512 Wasserburg - V2 2016 - Größe L bei 1,82 m - Lyrik 170mm, Monarch plus rc3 - 650B - 

@DerDerWo

91056 Erlangen (bei Nürnberg) - 168cm - Rahmengröße S - Rune v2 gun metal 2016 - RS Monarch plus rc3 / Pike RCT3 DPA 160mm - 26" Mavic Deemax Ultimate - 

@rad-man 
93053 Regensburg-L-1,80m-Float 36/Monarch plus RC3-BJ 2016 - 

@PazClemenza
93152 Nittendorf - L - 1,84m - Fox36 RC2/Marzocchi 053 - 2015 -27,5" - 

@Pakalolo


Österreich / 3200 / 1,78
M - 27,5 - Lyric 180 - CCDB Air CS - Sram GX 1x11 - DT Swiss 1900 - Magrua MT6 @Andl88


----------



## P-Sionic (8. Mai 2017)

Finde bereits die Auflistung sehr aufschlussreich, danke dafür.

Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht die Infos zu Körpergröße und Rahmengröße grafisch darzustellen. Maßgeblich sind immer die größte bzw. kleinste Körpergröße je Rahmengröße. XL fährt nur Einer hier, daher macht dies in der Darstellung keinen Sinn.

Nach Rahmengröße:


----------



## P-Sionic (8. Mai 2017)

Nach Reach (Rahmengrößen / Modelljahr)


----------



## Schulter (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
gibt es mittlerweile auch ein Rune in XL das in der Nähe von 58675 Hemer liegt?


----------



## Urmel33 (23. Mai 2017)

Ich beteilige mich auch mal:

52064 Aachen - 2017er Rune - Größe XL bei 186 cm (89cm SL) - 26 Zoll - Pike & Vivid Coil

Die Größe passt wie angegossen. Ich will nie wieder etwas Kleineres fahren . 
(Zum Vergleich: Ich hatte vorher eine Nicolai Helius AM von 2011 in Größe L)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenthersen (23. Mai 2017)

Endlich ein zweites XL


----------



## Shlousi (14. November 2017)

79111 Freiburg - L  - 1,86 m - Lyrik RCT 3 170 mm, Monarch plus RC3 - V2 2016 schwarz 650B - @Shlousi


----------



## eggbeatersl (18. April 2018)

30451 Hannover - 2016 er Rune M - 1,73 m - RS Monarch plus rc3 / Pike RCT3 160mm - 650B


----------

